
Show HN: Vantage, run scripts inside easily swappable environments - WilliamMayor
https://github.com/vantage-org/vantage/
======
WilliamMayor
I made vantage years ago, to scratch an itch I had with using Docker for dev
work. I have a bunch of bash scripts in my repo for; spinning up the dev
server, running DB migrations, running tests then deploying, etc. etc.

vantage manages the environment for these scripts. Meaning that I can do:

    
    
        vantage db migrate
    

For my local DB, then:

    
    
        vantage -e production db migrate
    

For my production one.

Recently I added bash completion, so I thought I'd post here to see what other
people thought.

Let me know :)

